# Problems with spots



## ccarterj (Sep 4, 2011)

I am posting a link here because it might catch the attention of more African Cichlids specific people. I am not sure if my problem is fish specific or not.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/odd-spots-rear-fins-african-cichlids-19054.html#post120498


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with your fish. This is normal. It helps gets the feamles to come to the male or the other way around.


----------

